# New enclosure 7'x3'x3'



## mis jaksin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey everyone... 

We're building Brutus his new enclosure finally! (He is out growing his 4'x2' way too fast!)

My boyfriend wanted to make the new enclosure look like a space ship :crazy , soooo... here is the start...

-the base is 12" deep bent stainless steel (7'x3')
-there is a stainless frame to hold glass sides, and glass sliding doors on the front
-the top is wood, and the back is flat and will be wood, also will have a wood ledge that the lighting will attach to. (kind of hard to explain, but i'll post pics when we get to it)
-bought live plants that i researched to be sure are safe if eaten by brutus. i have changed the plant substrate and plan to let them grow out a bit before putting into the enclosure to be sure they are safe from pesticides. some of the plants will be installed on top of the lighting ledge to vine around the top, and a couple on the ground (which i'm sure probably won't last long :fc ).. 
-i also have fake plants to help with the humidity (and to make it pretty)

hope this all makes sense... i'll post more pics as it progresses... 

thanks for looking!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good so far! I like because it's different. And the beer bottle really classes it up a bit . Keep us posted...


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 1, 2010)

the beer bottle is only there so you can see the size comparison :bud


----------



## Pikey (Feb 1, 2010)

thats a wicked idea for a cage


----------



## Dom3rd (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good so far cant wait to see how it progresses


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL. That is to cool. I can't wait to see some pictures when it's done  .


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 2, 2010)

Far out, man!!!! (That's 60's lingo for you youngin's.)


----------



## kaa (Feb 2, 2010)

That is an awesome cage. I too can't wait to see it as you work on it, keep us updated.


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 7, 2010)

Just wondering.... what does everybody recommend being the best depth of substrate in an enclosure for a juvenile/adult tegu?


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 7, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> Just wondering.... what does everybody recommend being the best depth of substrate in an enclosure for a juvenile/adult tegu?


I would say atleast a foot just for comfort on your tegus behalf


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 17, 2010)

What live plants did you decide on?


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 25, 2010)

brutus has been in his new enclosure for probably a little over a month now, and he loves it! still have to add the plants, but this is his new home... (i'll post better pics once i upload them from my phone.. hopefully these pics turned out ok)


----------



## goodtimes (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW! That is an awsome home. Right on!


----------



## DMBizeau (Mar 25, 2010)

that is way cool.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy crap that is nice cage. Congrats.


----------



## Mr Critter (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice,good job.


----------



## mis jaksin (Apr 1, 2010)

more pics! :app


----------



## preston897 (Apr 1, 2010)

what sort of lights are you using in there?


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 1, 2010)

how is the fogger working for you and what kind?

btw cool looking cage


----------



## nemo66 (Apr 1, 2010)

man that cage is freaking sweet lol


----------



## lazyjr52 (Apr 2, 2010)

That is an increadible cage. I use that same fogger for cages.


----------



## mis jaksin (Apr 2, 2010)

it's the repti-fogger. i was a little leery about getting it because i've heard mixed reviews (have to be sure to use distilled water), but so far it's worked great to bring the humidity up in the air. after brutus basks for a while, he sometimes lays on the substrate under where the fog comes out... it's pretty cute, i'll crank the fog up and he'll raise his head up into the fog... he seems to like it. 

it's still necessary to spray the substrate down a few times a week though. i use eco-earth substrate, which i prefer over cypress mulch, but it probably tends to dry out on the surface more.


----------



## jjollie (Apr 2, 2010)

that is a cool looking enclosure


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 2, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> it's the repti-fogger. i was a little leery about getting it because i've heard mixed reviews (have to be sure to use distilled water), but so far it's worked great to bring the humidity up in the air. after brutus basks for a while, he sometimes lays on the substrate under where the fog comes out... it's pretty cute, i'll crank the fog up and he'll raise his head up into the fog... he seems to like it.
> 
> it's still necessary to spray the substrate down a few times a week though. i use eco-earth substrate, which i prefer over cypress mulch, but it probably tends to dry out on the surface more.



thank you mis jaksin gonna have to check that out
peace


----------

